# Complete leather care guide with Leather Master



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

Leather Master is one of the best leather cleaning brand on the market. They also have alcantara cleaning products, but for this DIY, we are going to focus on the automotive leather. Their products are water based, so unlike many others, they do not contain a lot of harmful products that contain alkaline, alcohol, petroleum derivatives and so on. It is to be noted that the kit that is covered here, is not a restoration product for leather, but it is meant for regular care, so your leather keeps it soupleness and health, ultimately, it prolonges its life.

It will do a great job, even on very dirty and faded leather, but if the leather is very old and in a very bad condition (cracked, paint fainted...), you should look at products such as Leatherique, that will provide die, filler and so on.

Anyway, let's get started.

1. The following picture shows everything you need to perform a full interior leather care. For instance:

- 4x clean clothes (+1 sponge and a bucket of clean water for very dirty leather)
- 1x bottle of Leather Master Cleaner (Strong or Soft, the Strong version contains twice the amount of cleaning agent, so it is recommended for very dirty leather).
- 1x bottle of Leather Master Vital (The nourishing "fat"/milk)
- 1x bottle of Leather Master Protection Cream (To protect against water, UV, pen stains etc..)
- 1x automative leather brush (Such as the one from Meguiar)
- 1x application (Such as the one from Meguiar)
- 1x Spray bottle (Empty)










The following picture shows a close up view of the Leather Master products










The first step is to remove dust and other debris from the leather surface you are going to clean. Use one of the clothes for that.










The next step is to poor the content of the Leather Master Cleaner into the empty spray bottle. It will make your life much easier trust me.
Once done, simply spray all the surface you want to clean generously.



















Once done, use the brush by making gentle and circular moves over the surface. By doing so you will generate a nice little foam (This is at this point the cleaning agent of the cleaner really start to get to work). Leave it working 5mn or so.
Use a clean and large sponge if you do not have this kind of brush/or do not want to use one. This brush is for leather anyway, so it will not damage your leather. Be careful though, some old cars do not have the protective coating on the leather that newer cars have, so in that case, do not use the brush but the sponge only.

Do not use the brush regularly either way. The brush is to be used for cars that are very dirty only. Once you clean the leather regularly, simply use a large sponge.










Once you are done washing, use another clean clothe to wipe the Leather Master Cleaner out of your leather surface. It the clothe is black, like below, that means your leather was very dirty. You can do the operation once again, and you can also use a damp clothe/sponge to help removing even more dirt out of your leather.










Once your leather is cleaned and dried up with a clean clothe, get your hands on the Leather Master Vital. This solution is to be applied using the pad as shown on the picture below.
Apply a thin layer of the product all over the clean leather. This product will nourish the leather and restore its soupleness. It is like a hydrative lotion for our skin really.
DO NOT USE too much of it. There is no point. Repeat the operation once every 2-3 weeks or so if the leather has never been treated (or a while back) and still look faded after treatment. After a few months it will look a lot better.

Once the product has been applied, wait about 20-30mn and wipe it out with a clean clothe again (Do not reuse the damp one from the previous wash). The Vital is a very sticky product, so do not forget this step. Once wiped, the sticky touch will not be there anymore (Who wants a sticky leather really...)










Apply all over the clean surface. Use a small quantity of product, in a few steps, just enough to entirely cover the clean surface.










Ok, so this alone took you probably a little while. Now that your leather has been cleaned and nourished, it is time to "seal" it off. Use the Leather Master Protection Cream. Apply it exactly like you applied the Vital. Small quantity, wait 20-30mn, then wipe it off gently.

HTH


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy leather Master products. All I can seem to find is their website which is mainly just info. I am particularly after the alcantara/nubuck cleaner foam.

Thanks


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Id be interested in this as well.


----------



## cookie155 (Feb 23, 2006)

This website stocks all the Leather Master stuff, although they no longer do Leather Vital, you just have to use the protection cream instead:

Here is the link.

http://www.lifeandhome.co.uk/html/category.php/id/249/lah/all_uniters_furniture_care_products.html

Hope this is useful


----------

